# Fische fangen?



## Lesephant (13. Juli 2006)

Hi Ihr´s,

so so, jeder gratuliert immer jedem wenn Nachwuchs ansteht. Was aber tu ich wenn es langsam an überhand nimmt, wie bekomme ich die kleinen Racker eingefangen. 

Die Pille für die Fische gibts bestimmt noch nicht?

Mit dem Fischnetz/Kecher funktioniert es nicht so recht. Gibt es da irgend eine Reuse vielleicht?

Ich hatte mit 4 Goldis abngefangen vor 4 Jahren, jetzt habe ich fast 50 + das da schon wieder dem nächst welche kommen.

Wäre schön wenn Ihr ein paar Tips hättet!

Danke schon mal im Voraus...


----------



## Mondlicht (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fische fangen?*

Hallo Lesephant,

das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Die Goldis vermehren sich wie die Pest. Vermutlich haben sich die Viecher königlich amüsiert, als ich versucht habe, sie zu keschern...grmpf... Jetzt hab ich aber aufgerüstet und mir eine Reuse gekauft. Am Samstag morgen gehts zur Sache. Bin mal gespannt, ob es funktioniert...

Gruß,
       Mondlicht


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fische fangen?*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

ich gratuliere hier ganz sicher keinem zu seinem Fischnachwuchs. Bei mir sind aus 5 Goldfischen nach 3 Jahren mitlerweile hunderte geworden.
Ich habe zum Fangen eine sogenannte __ Senke aus dem Anglerbedarf im Teich.
Kostet keine 10Euro. Und dann gibt es noch das - defekter Link entfernt -. Soll auch ganz gut funktionieren.

Vielleicht hilft auch ein Sonnenbarsch bei der Dezimierung.
Ich werde demnächst mal im örtlichen Angerverein nach einem richtigen __ Barsch fragen  Der Sonnenbarsch wird bei mir einfach nicht mit den "Babys" fertig.....


----------



## Mondlicht (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fische fangen?*

Hallo Annett,
genau solch eine Reuse hab ich gestern geliefert bekommen.  Einen Abnehmer für die Goldis habe ich glücklicherweise auch schon gefunden.. Jetzt heisst es warten bis Samstag früh, dann kommt das Teil in den Teich.
Gruß,
        Mondlicht


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fische fangen?*

Hallo zusammen, 

ein alter Grieche  auf Paros hat mir einmal gezeigt wie man kleine Fische fängt. Er nahm einen großen Kübel, verschloss ihn mit einem feinmaschigen Gewebe in das er eine kleine Öffnung schnitt und versenkte dieses primitive Fanggerät im Wasser. Er streute etwas Sinkfutter  drauf und in den Kübel hinein. Dann setzte er sich zu mir auf die Terrasse und plaudernd warteten wir etwa eine Stunde. Als er den Kübel heraushob waren tatsächlich 7 Fische drin.

Ich denke, einfacher wird es doch mit der Reuse sein, wenn man eine zur Verfügung hat.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Sigrid (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fische fangen?*

Hallo Mondlicht, prima, dass Du schon Abnehmer gefunden hast. Das ist sicher schwieriger, als das "fangen". Ich habe noch keinen __ Goldfisch-Nachwuchs gesehen. Habe seit letzten Sommer die Goldies.Ich fütter sehr, sehr sparsam.......vielleicht liegts daran.Dann mal viel Erfolg morgen...wünscht die Sigrid


----------



## Mondlicht (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fische fangen?*

Hallo Sigrid,
konntest Du denn wilde Verfolgungsjagden im Teich sehen? Meistens jagen ein oder mehrere Männchen einem Mädchen hinterher, um sie schließlich in eine Ecke zu drängen. Wird meist mit mordsmäßigem Geplansche begleitet und beginnt in den Morgenstunden. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja noch Glück dieses Jahr und wirst noch Nachwuchs sehen... Nur wird daraus leider innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren eine Plage, sprich totaler Überbesatz.

Liebe Grüße,
                 Mondlicht


----------



## Blue Charon (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fische fangen?*

Hört sich vielleicht komisch an, aber da ist die Natur der beste Regler. Die Goldies meines Bruders sind zwar auch schlimmer als die Karnikel. Aber bei ihm haben sich vor einigen Jahren __ Stichlinge eingefunden und seither sind die Jungfische kein Problem mehr. Die Burschen schnappen so ziemlich alles weg


----------



## Sigrid (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fische fangen?*

Hallo Mondlicht....die "Schmuserei" war wohl doch erfolgreich.....ein paar klitzekleine Fische gesichtet.....Mal sehen, was draus wird. Sigrid grüßt


----------

